# So where do I post/look for a guide this weekend?



## Jhonny (Sep 25, 2015)

Want to take 2 of my non fishing friends out in the ocean this saturday. Anyone available/recommendations? A nice boat would be a plus, something 24ft+ (not to sound snobby but a restroom for a lady, heh). can pay in cash, non issue.


----------



## Jhonny (Sep 25, 2015)

i can't find edit button. sunday is fine too


----------



## Jhonny (Sep 25, 2015)

kemah/texas city/galveston


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Looking rough this weekend


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Sunday and Monday will be worse... Today and Sunday morning are doable.


----------

